# does smoking near your plants harm them?



## boardercross91 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey everyone, to start i tell you guys why im asking. i gave up the only room im aloud to smoke in in the house to grow some plants, i was just curious if i were to still smoke in their will it do any harm to the plants?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

but... I don't think it would have any adverse effects... in fact, the plants will help to clean the air in the room.... :hubba: 

of course... too much of any toxin will kill anything....


----------



## lyfr (Mar 19, 2008)

howdy Bc91,i too am a smoker, and i always leave them at the door when i go in my room.im sure there is some official info somewhere on why it isnt good.i dont do it simply because it aint good for me so it must not be good for them.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 19, 2008)

Im sure its not ideal but ive never had anything but great results and smoke like a chimney.


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

if its not cigarettes, I smoked with my grow the hole time, so check out my journal. I dont think its enough to do anything, anyways you should have a intake/outtake, and fan, so the smoke gets blown through and out anyways. Im sure it can clog pores, but this would have to be soo much smoke you would need to be smoking a never ending blunt. ITS FINE, no real studies about it, and i dont think it even harmed my plants, as long have you have fresh co2.


----------



## boardercross91 (Mar 19, 2008)

i was just asking because i had a couple young sprouts, and smoked near them and all the sudden 2 hours later they started drooping, wasnt sure what the cause would be and wanted to make sure this wasnt it.


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

possibly :hitchair:  i dont really thing so   but who knows... it could be a biz-zillion different questions to determine if smoke was surely was effecting your plant... idk bro maby puff outside untill 'shes' a little bigger


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure on that, but I smoke cigg's. Not in my grow box though. Occasionally I smoke in the same room(door open) as grow box which does have an intake and outtake, but if the whole room *is *your grow box, *I* would  want to open a window and smoke by it just in case?


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Smoke got no effect at all on them the stuff in cigs which i cant remember the name of is something they like/can handle where as we would die from lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 20, 2008)

Ive been smoking cigs and pot in there with mine and there is no problems to see. the plants do use some of the carsonigens from the smoke. Its not so much the carbon monoxide that the ciggs put off that will harm them more then it will you naturally but the smoke does have some ammount of carbon dioxide in it that we breath out when we exhale and there is what the platns really use. They breath the air that we naturally produce as exaust for their air, and the circle of life goes on.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 20, 2008)

* It cant be good for plants to have smoke clogging their pores and the harmful stuff in 2nd hand smoke cant be good for the plants.  a good exhaust will help, but IMHO it cant be good thing.  

I dont think it's a good idea to smoke around your plants at all, but it also seems kinda mean, in a personified kind of way, eh???  :laugh:

That said, I do use a kerosine heater to add co2 in colder months, and I would guess my constant burning of kerosine 24 hours a day is probably worse than a little cigarette smoke, eh???  :rofl:*


----------



## headband (Mar 20, 2008)

just like dub said, 





> They breath the air that we naturally produce as exaust for their air, and the circle of life goes on.


thats the only + side i see, and havent seen  any negative things from it, cuss i guarantee all that smoke filters out of the room in no time, with exhaust, intake. Its like feeding a baby cow, a steak. But it is just a plant, not a mammal... i think they  like the attenion you give em, when you got a :bong1: in your hand, and not to mention how long you can chill with them, if you bring a chair into the grow room...


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

=]


----------



## headband (Mar 20, 2008)

and i wouldn't say that it can 2x your plant over night. just give them some love, toke, they wont mindddd, just have ventilation.


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

All you guys are saying its alright to smoke near your plants?? You all must be ill-informed. Every one I've ever talked to and everything I've ever read says that smoking near your plants CAN harm them. The carcinogens and carbon monoxide (not carbon DIoxide) can clog the pores on the undersides of the leaves of your plant. Can any mods help me out on this??


----------



## Fretless (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it might harm them psychologically.


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> All you guys are saying its alright to smoke near your plants?? You all must be ill-informed. Every one I've ever talked to and everything I've ever read says that smoking near your plants CAN harm them. The carcinogens and carbon monoxide (not carbon DIoxide) can clog the pores on the undersides of the leaves of your plant. Can any mods help me out on this??



  I believe what you said is absolutely true, but the amount of smoke coming into contact with the plants would be minimal. I doubt any "noticable" negative effects can be expected.
 There is a disease that mj can get from coming in contact wit tobacco,also.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

just keep the door open and dont blow it on the plants

if you think you just have to smoke in the grow room

honestly ive only done it once and ive been doing some reading

and it can clog the pores and stunt growth dont listen to my earlier post

it had some weird name for what this reaction to smoke was called

i think you can find a better place to smoke anyway you dont want

your ladies getting sick then you have to worry about making them better


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 20, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> I think it might harm them psychologically.


 
_you got it right Bob.  it would mess with my head too if I saw someone smoking my older sisters._  :shocked:


----------



## Cole (Mar 20, 2008)

I read that the smoke clogs the poors and might result in slowed growth but I smoke in the same room all the time because there in my closet tightly shut.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _you got it right Bob.  it would mess with my head too if I saw someone smoking my older sisters._  :shocked:


:rofl::rofl:

I wonder what your ladies are thinking now that they know there future


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes but with proper airflow, any smoke within the room will at least touch the plants. Clogging the pores of the leaves is detrimental to the plants photosynthesis process. Think about it; if the pores are closed less CO2 makes it into the plant, and one of the bi-products of photosynthesis (O2) cannot be released and causes a toxicity. I understand what you are saying about a minimal amount of smoke reaching the plants, but think of the newbies that some people just convinced to blow their smoke at all their growing plants.

Either way thank you for helping me out Hick.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I believe what you said is absolutely true, but the amount of smoke coming into contact with the plants would be minimal. I doubt any "noticable" negative effects can be expected.
> There is a disease that mj can get from coming in contact wit tobacco,also.


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 26, 2008)

terms & conditions!

i agree that i have read the previous statments & would just like to point out that ive not had any problems in the slightest with blowing smoke onto the plants & do not accept information telling me otherwise but i do listen . thank you .


----------

